# PL 1:350 TOS TV Enterprise?



## ToddB (Apr 28, 2005)

PL's "What's New" page shows the TOS TV Enterprise - Is this a new project or the wrong picture? 

http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/news_details.php?articleid=650

I'm guessing it's the wrong picture (their 1:1000 kit), but the length is wrong too - 25" v. 32" for TOS TV and 34" for Refit.

Any thoughts?

Todd.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

It say the page was updated yesterday the 27th?

Anyway, Did you see the great pic of th NX-01:

http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=737

James


----------



## ToddB (Apr 28, 2005)

That's why I'm a little confused about the update - 4/27. The Refit kits are just hitting the stores, and they post an update on the website with the TOS TV Enterprise - mistake or capitalizing on all the website hits to announce a new project? 

The 1:1000 NX-01 shot is really cool. The images of it on Thomas' website look great.

Todd.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

My guess, since this is What's New and not Coming Soon, is that once again the Top Men (TOP men) at PL marketing have screwed it up and are using a photo of the 1:1000 TOS kit to announce the release of the 1:350 refit. 

To be fair, I had to ask people here and in the Cultman forum to explain the nomenclature to me less than a year ago, since to me there was basically "the series ship", "the movie ship" and maybe one or two others for the various series (which I didn't watch much). Maybe they have some poor junior person doing the web page updates and marketing for PL. I just know it's not very professional of the corporation as a whole to constantly get the PL website updates wrong.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

When I interviewed Dave at the Chicago Hobby Expo when they announced the smaller 1/1000 TOS Enterprise, I saw Thomas master giant 1/350 TOS Enterprise on display.

I was so impressed I was loudly *enthusiastically *said to Dave that's what I want to buy- a giant size kit of the Enterprise and Dave said they'd think about it. The rest is history.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If only it were true.

The parts count would be about right. Just change the length to say "Assembled model is over 32" long".

The ultimate kit. Oh, well. Maybe someday!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Has anyone emailed them to let them know about that obvious mistake regarding the 1:3501 TOS Enterprise ... It should actually be ... on the coming soon page!!  

As far as a 1:350 TOS 1701 ... one can only ask ... and hope ... and pray ... and beg ... and plead ... and whine ... and cry ... and stomp our feet ... and hold them hostage with shrubberies...

[Monty Python British accent] 
*... And I say unto thee that thou shall produce ... yet ... another 1:350 scale model!! 
... And It shall be the Original Series Enterprise ... Lest I say "Nihh" unto you again!!*[/Monty Python British accent]


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

They fixed the picture:

http://www.playingmantis.com/pl/news_details.php?articleid=650

James


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I thought it was/is/would be longer than 25".

OAB


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Nag, nag, nag!!! Give em' a month or two, they'll get it right! :jest:


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

origAurora buyer said:


> I thought it was/is/would be longer than 25".
> 
> OAB



It would be...32.51 inches. Don't get your hopes' up. Not to mention there is NO evidence this will come to pass.

Scottie


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*no cigar*



JamesDFarrow said:


> It say the page was updated yesterday the 27th?
> 
> Anyway, Did you see the great pic of th NX-01:
> 
> ...


OK, the photo was nicely photoshopped but the paint job (beyond using the right colors) isn't even close to accurate :drunk:


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

The specs that were just added are for the NX-01. I e-mailed them yesterday, so apparently someone is paying attention. As of yesterday, there was no mention of the refit kit anywhere on the website. Let's hope there is someone there who understands what is going on.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nihh!!!*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JamesDFarrow said:


> They fixed the picture:


Yeah, but the description still reads, "From the original television series..." :freak:

That new NX-01 kit looks great though. I might just get rid of my 1/350 NX-01 and pick up a couple of those instead. Maybe. Just a thought...


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

mactrek said:


> *Nihh!!!*


 Would anybody here care for a shrubbery?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

^ A shrubbery! A shrubbery!



Zombie_61 said:


> That new NX-01 kit looks great though. I might just get rid of my 1/350 NX-01 and pick up a couple of those instead.


Well, that photo is of the 1/350 model PL comissioned when the kit was released. I recognize the paint job.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nihh!!!*
:tongue:​


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

icky,icky,wizbang!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

BLUE! ...no, Brown!! AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

"There's nothing wrong with THAT!"
"We're doctors...."


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Come back here and take what's comin' to ya! I'll bite your leg off!"


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

My name is Roger the shrubber.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nihh!!!*​


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

So, is there ANY hope for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Hope is all there is.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time! You and all your silly, english, kkkkkkkk...niggits.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

[British accent] ...And I shall say *"Nihh!!"* unto them until the offering we have demanded has been presented unto us!![/British accent] :tongue:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

WarpCore Breach said:


> So, is there ANY hope for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise?


agreed nothing but hope, however, im sure the refit's sales will make rc2 sit up and take notice. so dont lose all faith guys...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

really, all rc2 has to do is use a pantograph and scale everything up !


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The 1:1000 scale kit cannot be pantographed up to 1:350th and produce anything like the new 1:350 Refit.
A 1:350 TOS Enterprise would be a "start from drawings and make a new mock-up" project.
I frankly do not see that happening unless the new Refit sells far better than even I can imagine.

Dave


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Definately. You sculpt or paint things to look good in a certain scale/filming method. When you blow it up, the flaws pop out.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

As Andy Dufrene said: "Hope is a good thing...maybe the best of things. And no good thing ever dies."


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I thought Thomas's original show scratch-builds were at 1:350 or close.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I've never heard of Andy Dufrene ... and although I agree that hope is a good thing, hope alone, unfortunately, won't fill up a cup with coffee.

I prefer the words of Jean Luc Picard when he said. _"Make it so"_. 

I've been very light-hearted in this thread ... hoping to get the point across through humor. But on a serious note I think that the (hopeful) future release of a 1:350 TOS 1701 lies squarely on our shoulders.

We need to not only buy the kits, we need to get the word out to our friends and other fans ... not to only increase sales, but to also increase the likelihood of this dream coming to fruition. We need to let the higher-ups at RC2 know that they have our support for not only this new line, but for Dave and Thom's past and hopeful future contributions to it. 

So, we have a simple choice. We can either sit at our work benches and hope, or we can get out there and do our part to ensure the future of _"The Quality Star Trek Model Line"._ Now is the time to send messages of praise for Dave and Thom's efforts on this line to RC2. 

*POSITIVE REVIEWS ... POSITIVE ENCOURAGEMENT ... POSITIVE REINFORCEMENT*​
And Dave ... If you think it will help, send a *"Nihh!!"* up line for me!!


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Andy Dufresne is the main character in the Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Well ... That explains why I never heard of him ...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My modeling life would be complete with a 1/350 TOS Enterprise, or should I say, several Tos Enterprises. I'm willing to wager the TOS would outsell the refit because there are so many onscreen examples. Defiant, Constellation, "Ultimate computer" Connies. 
Just think what it would do for the housing market!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

_"Complete!!??"_ Heck, with the _first_ one I'd buy ... the party would just be getting started!! :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The original show mock-ups that Thomas did for us were maybe 1:500 scale they were much smaller than 1:350th.

Dave


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

mactrek said:


> I've never heard of Andy Dufrene ... and although I agree that hope is a good thing, hope alone, unfortunately, won't fill up a cup with coffee.
> 
> I prefer the words of Jean Luc Picard when he said. _"Make it so"_.
> 
> ...


I think this hits it right on the head. RC2 has done their part following through and getting this kit to the market... I think it's high time they be given some praise after the months of sniping and complaints sent their way. After all these months, imagine how surprised customer service would be if the just statred getting "thank you, please make more" notes?

Again, the best way to get the kits to keep coming? Keep buying them. For example, why spend $90 on accurizing parts and decals for a 22" refit when you can buy 2 of the 1/350th for that price?


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> The original show mock-ups that Thomas did for us were maybe 1:500 scale they were much smaller than 1:350th.
> 
> Dave


1:500...
*THAT would be perfect!!!* Guys, think about it! That model would be around the size of the *shudder* old AMT refit kit... 

Big enough to still squeeze nice detail in... 
Small enough where the average Joe Modeller could buy more than 2 without fear of running out of room...

Plus, it most likely would be cheaper, as well, which might spur even more sales!!!

RC2 might be more inclined to green-light a smaller, cheaper, well-done kit that they would sell more of, than another GIANT kit that might struggle to reach sales projections. :wave:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Dave,

I note your statement that:

"The 1:1000 scale kit cannot be pantographed up to 1:350th and produce anything like the new 1:350 Refit.
A 1:350 TOS Enterprise would be a "start from drawings and make a new mock-up" project.
I frankly do not see that happening unless the new Refit sells far better than even I can imagine."

Based on the level of interest I see here, it looks like the Refit will sell very well. Despite that however, it seems that a TOS 1701 is highly unlikely.

If I may, what implications, if any, does this have for other sci-fi/fantasy/horror vehicle and figure kits? Is it reasonable (and I hope its not)to conclude from your comments that we are unlikely to see future new kits of such topics from RC2?

Huzz


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> The 1:1000 scale kit cannot be pantographed up to 1:350th and produce anything like the new 1:350 Refit.
> A 1:350 TOS Enterprise would be a "start from drawings and make a new mock-up" project.
> I frankly do not see that happening unless the new Refit sells far better than even I can imagine.
> 
> Dave



If you had to guess, would your guess be similar for a 1/1000 refit, or is that within the realm of possiblity?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Was a 1/350 TOS Enterprise ever on the drawing boards?

Or was it just a BB fantasy idea?

As far as sending positive responses to RC2...

When the NX-01 kit was released, I called Polar Lights and 
told the woman who answered how happy I was with the kit.
She was so delighted! I think it made her day.
I still think it is a great kit.

And the Refit is the *best* kit! :hat:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The Nx (http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/polarlightsnx01.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=937) is a great kit, but I think the refit will be the benchmark for all future Trek kits. No wonder Bandai quit making them.....


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*F91*

Is that yours?!

_Excellent _ work!


----------

